# Hurricane Clips



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

They passed you but told you to install truss clips? Funny. 

The bad thing is that there is no industry standard. It totally depends on the truss being anchored, and the potential uplift reaction (in pounds) at each end of the truss. Truss clips are typically installed at each truss.

A 16d toenail through the truss into the top plate gives you something like 90 pounds of uplift resistance, which isn't much. Something like this gives a really good amount of strength.








These Simpson h2.5's are probably the most commonly used, albeit a bit weaker. They'd probably do just fine for 80% of truss applications.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Or are you talking about H clips that go between the roof sheathing?








I'd be shocked if the inspector passed your framing inspection without the sheathing in place! 

One clip is required per span (one between each truss) on 1/2" and 5/8" roof sheathing. They're not required by code, however. Purely optional.


----------



## Jim64conv (May 31, 2008)

Thanks KC, the top pic looks like what he described. He told me a couple of minor things I needed to have in place before the final inspect, but he could see that I was doing everything overkill to code ( The whole house is AC BX and 3/4 conduit,all metal boxes, 4" waste mains, 2" lav waste, no wet vents ect.) so he could see I wasn't trying to cut corners. So those plates should be on every truss then?

Thanks Jim


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yup, every truss. They're small. If you have a compressor and a palm nailer you'll be done before you know it. If not, use hand-driven 10dx1-1/2" "teco" nails...Sold with the joist hangers. No roofing nails, screws, or otherwise.


----------



## Jim64conv (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info KC!


----------

